# Marzipanstollen!



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok so I went to a lighting ceremony today in Leavenworth WA, while I was there I picked up two bottles of flavored vodka (espresso, and grapefruit) and some Marzipanstollen...Marzipanstollen is a Christmas bready cake. The baker was explaining to me that it can last for up to 6 months outside of any fridge. However, different provinces in Germany do things differently. This one was Bavarian, and is filled with currants, chopped nuts and covered in powdered sugar and cinnamon. Stock up on some Christmas bread! Or bake your own...His variety are soaked in rum he said that helps them preserve for such a long time. I have seen others who use brandy in the recipe


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds really good. I don't suppose you are sharing.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm going to look that up, And see if I can find a recipe on marzipanstollen.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

That makes sense...soaked in Rum to preserve them....Hell I may actually live forever then...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I love Leavenworth. I've managed to only make it over there in the summer, never the Winter. One of these years though. A great place to visit if anyone ever gets the chance. Couple hour drive east of Seattle.

I used to smoke Rum Cased cigars and those things stayed fresh forever...I wonder.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I used to smoke Rum Cased cigars and those things stayed fresh forever...I wonder.


I nominate you to give it a try and report back.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Negative Ghost Rider...when I first read this I thought his Marzipan had been stolen...then I was like "What in the heck is Marzipan?" half thinking it was a drug prescription...

Go figure.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

@ Mrs.Inor, I am always willing to share...but once shtf it is all mine!!! my precious!!!!

@ SquirrelBait, There are plenty of recipes online. The structure of the bread is supposed to be very dense so do not be disappointed if it comes out as a brick. The loaf I bought weighs about 6 pounds 

@ Old SF Guy, cant go wrong with a dash of rum or a pint.... Warm cognac is where it's at tho. one of my personal favorites 

@ Buc, It is a charming town, but it was so crowded this time of year because thousands of people from all around the region came to see the lights. We didn't get to eat German food there because we arrived a bit late. I walked into Gustav's (restaurant) and asked about the wait time the hostess says 2.5 hrs...I'm gonna head back soon for some great German food and beer when it is far less crowded.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

do you remember the brand of cigars those were? I have some Christmas gifts yet to buy


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> do you remember the brand of cigars those were? I have some Christmas gifts yet to buy


I don't. It was years and years ago. They were delicious though.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I pickled myself pretty good in Rum last night. Giving it a rest tonight.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That stuff sounds like the sister to fruitcake.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> @ Mrs.Inor, I am always willing to share...but once shtf it is all mine!!! my precious!!!!
> 
> @ SquirrelBait, There are plenty of recipes online. The structure of the bread is supposed to be very dense so do not be disappointed if it comes out as a brick. The loaf I bought weighs about 6 pounds
> 
> ...


Sounds like a cross between a fruit cake and a rum cake. Headed for a recipe as we speak.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

It is very different tasting from a fruit cake. much better in my opinion. all sorts of recipes out there for different variety of the same core product. Dresden also makes a great tasting one.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I don't. It was years and years ago. They were delicious though.


Ok I will keep a close look out. My favorite are the very small cigars. Clint Eastwood spaghetti western style type. I guess technically they are cigarillos.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> Ok I will keep a close look out. My favorite are the very small cigars. Clint Eastwood spaghetti western style type. I guess technically they are cigarillos.


Google Rum Cased, Rum Cured, Rum Soaked/Dipped...It should come up with something. I had to stop smoking cigars. Started getting sinus infections every time I did. Bummer too, I was a total connoisseur. Macanudo (Hampton Courts & Maduros), H.Upmann's...about anything that were premium hand wrapped Dominican's. As close as you can get to Cubans in my book. Which I got hold of on occasion, via Canada....

Which reminds me, I was supposed to get my deceased Uncle's humidor along with his M1 Garand. But his wife disappeared....

If you really want to enjoy a fine, fine cigar, that is mellow and tastes fantastic, get your hands on a Macanudo Portofino. It's almost a religious experience...


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I stopped smoking myself for health reasons. I decided I was a fool to kill myself with them. I still like the smell though they cant take that away from me ..even second hand is intoxicating. I may make an exception for the Macanudo protofino


----------

